# Video - Diana Interviews Treaty Oak Rum



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

[cl]treatyoakrum[/cl]

At this years *CigarCigar! Texas Fest* one of our members Diana tries some Treaty Oak Rum made in Austin, Texas. Thanks for the look at this Rum.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

wheres the interview


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

it was there I watched it.Diana interviews another Diana


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

happy1 said:


> it was there I watched it.Diana interviews another Diana


it was more of a taste test than an interview hehe... hey i gota be a smart a$ when i can !! thanks tho..i want to try the rum..SOLD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

redbeard said:


> it was more of a taste test than an interview hehe... hey i gota be a smart a$ when i can !! thanks tho..i want to try the rum..SOLD


I wanna try it too!!


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

But hey, it has the best ingredients ever! lol.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

BengalMan said:


> But hey, it has the best ingredients ever! lol.


it has the best ingredients ever, so its really good.


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

You guys are right it probably is not an actual interview, I was just trying to show some different things going on at the event.

I shot video of a few of the girls that were there promoting different things so I thought I would post them up to show something different.

Not sure if it is worth spending the time to edit the others if there is no interest in seeing them.

Most people are not very comfortable in front of a camera for the first when you just walk up on them at an event.


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

I think we where just being funny :bolt:
i am going to try the rum tho :hungry: 
and dont take my sarcasm the wrong way, i would be horrible in an interview and probably just stand there and look like an idiot !!
we appreciate the vids stoogie



Stogie said:


> You guys are right it probably is not an actual interview, I was just trying to show some different things going on at the event.
> 
> I shot video of a few of the girls that were there promoting different things so I thought I would post them up to show something different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok well if you guys want them I will edit the others with the other girls. Just did not want to spend time if there is no real interest,


----------



## Damsel-cl (Feb 12, 2008)

Good Job Diana!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

oh, boy I wasn't even going to post anything here but since I got a good job from Damsel, I will. I was completely uncomfortable doing this BUT Daniel never asks me to do anything for the forum, so I only did it to help him. I probably will never do this again, it was very last moment so there is my excuse for it not being an "interview" per say, was very ad-lib-ish. (if that is even a word)


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

This was great! Diana, you should do some more vids. I think you're a natural! Plus, I think that perhaps you doing some cigar manufacturer interviews would be pretty cool! Great job!! 

CD


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Stogie said:


> You guys are right it probably is not an actual interview, I was just trying to show some different things going on at the event.
> 
> I shot video of a few of the girls that were there promoting different things so I thought I would post them up to show something different.
> 
> ...


Diana, I'm thinking you were very comfortable doing that video as that drink held your interest pretty well,,,,lol. You should have gone into journalism, you're a natural in front of the camera.


----------

